
Mlpack 2.0.0 released – C++ machine learning library - garbage_stain
https://mailman.cc.gatech.edu/pipermail/mlpack/2015-December/000706.html
======
garbage_stain
Some useful links... github:
[https://github.com/mlpack/mlpack](https://github.com/mlpack/mlpack) ;
homepage: [http://www.mlpack.org](http://www.mlpack.org)

------
jahabrewer
Hey! Good job!

